
Show HN: Online platform which helps you to get in touch with like-minded people - axelguy
http://www.collabfield.com
======
axelguy
Hello, I have just launched a website, where people can find other people with
similar or same interests. Let's say you are interested in programming or
music making, but you don't know anyone, who is interested in that field too.
This website allows you to look for people, who are in the same situation as
you are, they are interested in a particular field, but among their friend
circles there are no one who has interests in that field. You can check on the
website if someone is looking for another programmer, or whatever field you
are interested in, to share their tips, learning resources, feedback etc. If
there are no current posts with specific interests as yours, you can create a
post yourself, so other people could find you. Once you have found a post
which you like, you can leave a message to that person. In this platform you
can have private conversations or if you find more than one person, who is
interested in something, you can even create a group conversations.

Absolutely any feedback is appreciated

Thanks!

------
axelguy
I have noticed people leave the website without checking it out, because of
the landing page.

You can login with this account:

email:test@test.com

password: 123456

Just please don't post anything with it ; D

EDIT: as I see the landing page is a huge flaw, no one wants to register, so
everyone leaves after they see it. Will fix it in near future, so everyone
could see the site's content without dealing with the landing page.

UPDATE: updated the website. Now there is a version for non-signed in users.
You can see its content without dealing with the landing page.

